
Are Americans losing faith in democracy? - akg_67
http://www.vox.com/polyarchy/2015/12/18/9360663/is-democracy-in-trouble
======
adam419
Like all headlines posed as a question;

No.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headline...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headlines)

~~~
dalke
As your link says, "Betteridge's law of headlines is not always true."

The evidence presented seems persuasive, though of course it could be cherry
picked from a small number of polls which go one way when most polls go the
other way. I don't have the background to judge.

However, with the increasing call to 'run a government like a business', which
includes the rise of charter schools outside of democratic control, I see no
compelling reason to disagree with the thesis.

Why do you think it's incorrect, other than the construction of the headline
as a question?

